# Laptop erkennt TV über HDMI nicht



## royaldoom3 (18. Mai 2015)

*Laptop erkennt TV über HDMI nicht*

Hallo,
ich habe einen Acer Notebook, Typ weiß ich gerade nicht auswendig, auf dem Windows 7 Ulti läuft.  Nun möchte ich den Laptop über HDMI mit meinem Samsung TV verbinden. Wenn ich das HDMI Kabel an den TV anschließe und danach in den Acer, wird der Bildschirm für 1 sek schwarz und schaltet dann wieder in den Desktopbetrieb, aber der TV sagt "Kein Signal". Im Catalyst Control Center finde ich keine Option wo ich ein erweiterten Bildschirm auswählen kann, aber im Intel HD Graphics gibt es die Option "erweiterbare Displays" aber dort findet er nur das interne.. Bevor ich das System komplett neu aufsetze, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand evt eine Lösung hat. Beide Treiber sind auf dem aktuellsten stand

Lg


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Laptop erkennt TV über HDMI nicht*

Hast du es mal mit "Windows-Taste + P" probiert? Da kann man im Regelfall recht einfach entscheiden, was man möchte (erweitern, duplizieren, etc)


----------



## royaldoom3 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Laptop erkennt TV über HDMI nicht*

Ja, damit geht auch nichts. Und der FN-Taste für Umschalten geht auch nicht


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Laptop erkennt TV über HDMI nicht*

Anderen Port und/oder anderes Kabel mal getestet?


----------



## royaldoom3 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Laptop erkennt TV über HDMI nicht*

Port ja, Kabel nicht. Kabel ist aber I.O, hab das mit einem anderen Notebook getestet neuer ist. Da schaltet er direkt nach Einstecken des HDMI Kabels automatisch um und gibt ein Signal raus. Naja glaub dann muss ich mal formatieren, spiele dann direkt Windows 8 rauf, vielleicht funktionierts dann ja 

// Ok, mit Windows + P hat jetzt doch geklappt. Konnte auswählen mit Doppelt anzeigen etc.. Wenn ich auf "Doppelt" zB stelle, stellt er am Laptop die Auflösung um und auf 4:3 format aber der TV kriegt immernoch kein Signal. Mhm


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Laptop erkennt TV über HDMI nicht*

Eventuell musst du am TV noch den HDMI-Port als Signaleingang wählen.


----------



## royaldoom3 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Laptop erkennt TV über HDMI nicht*

Das habe ich natürlich gemacht. Alle HDMI Ports durchgetestet und über "Source" an der Fernbedienung die jeweiligen HDMI Kanäle ausgewählt.. Setzte morgen das System neu auf mit Windows 8.1, mal schauen obs dann funzt.

//Falls das nicht funzt, würde ich mir für mein MacBook Air einen MiniDisplayPort -> HDMI Adapter holen und via BootCamp ein virtuelles Windows System installieren. Kann ich dann auch darüber auf meinen TV Umswitchen? Brauche das Windows wegen einem Programm was nur für Windoof ist


----------

